# Bold Ribeye's



## SteerCrazy (Oct 21, 2006)

Picked up a pack of Ribeye's at Costco the other day along with some filets. They looked great and my Wolfe Bold had just arrived so I thought I'd fire up the Weber and grill some steaks.






Mine got Wolfe Bold, the wife got kosher salt and pepper







Nothin like a Kansas sunset




Almost there.....




Final product was juicy, I prefer mine a bit medium. The bold heat level eased up after the cook but you could still taste the heat. Had a bottle of Barbera still left over from the night before, went great with the steak. Excellent rub for steaks!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2006)

I luv wibeyes, good looking steak!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Great pic's!
Steak looked really tasty!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2006)

Yummy.  Looks good amigo.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

I was scrolling through the board and saw this one I guess I didn't see before!!!  Great looking steaks Dan!!!


----------



## john a (Dec 23, 2006)

Hard to beat a Rib Eye, they look great.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Very nice looking steak.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I was scrolling through the board and saw this one I guess I didn't see before!!!  Great looking steaks Dan!!!



Yeah, they were good, thanks... I used that WR Bold stuff, you might wanna try it out.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Great pics the steaks look awsome...


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

It's hard to top a rib eye. 
Great looking steaks.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where does one find this Wolfie stuff?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

